# first there was 4 then 3 then 2 now 1.....



## tunaboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a long overnighter trip chartered out of galveston leaving GYB at 9:00 am. tommorrow morning coming back on wednesday evening... for billfish, wahoo, and tuna at the floaters total trip $2500 plus gas (approx.$1400.00)...no gear needed...just ur own water and food i have ceviche and wasabi and soy.... I have $900.00 down and need to split the rest. 3-4 more guys would be between $600.00 $750.00 each. The boat is a Donzi 40' with over 530 gallons of gas bait and ice ready to go...perfect weather, new moon...

Ed....... 832-641-2178 or pm me I'll be on all night

can you believe the nerve to cancel 1 day before a 2 month planned trip..:hairout:


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

man that stinks.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

tunaboy said:


> I have a long overnighter trip chartered out of galveston leaving GYB at 9:00 am. tommorrow morning coming back on wednesday evening... for billfish, wahoo, and tuna at the floaters total trip $2500 plus gas (approx.$1400.00)...no gear needed...just ur own water and food i have ceviche and wasabi and soy.... I have $900.00 down and need to split the rest. 3-4 more guys would be between $600.00 $750.00 each. The boat is a Donzi 40' with over 530 gallons of gas bait and ice ready to go...perfect weather, new moon...
> 
> Ed....... 832-641-2178 or pm me I'll be on all night
> 
> can you believe the nerve to cancel 1 day before a 2 month planned trip..:hairout:


I guess always pay in full upfront. People are sorry. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Post on the Message Board and the General Fishing board. You will get more exposure.


----------



## tunaboy (Jun 14, 2010)

*aaaarrrggghh!!!*

Hey guys: Thanx, and yes it does suc#!!! Thanx to Captain Jimmy, 3G fishing charters and A friend of mine (Woody) We're set again, The dream still is coming true.... *BV* here we come!!! Yeeaaahh!!!!

ED


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

How was the trip, was it worth your while. Post osme pics


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I've learned from hard experience, people are ALL talk until you get a cashable check. I read this too late PM me the next one.


----------

